# Best leather cleaner and conditioner?



## azmontana (Jun 11, 2015)

I have a collection of BMWs ranging from 85 to 97. I want to know what is the best leather cleaner and conditioner for the older type of leather? What would you guys recommend?


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Look at the concept range.
Then on the older stuff either the koch chemie leather care or the concept ( zirconite) in
For the newer ones go with the zirconite.

Both are nice and gentle no harsh stuff just nice soaps. Use a nice softish brush ( ie a boot polish brush )and a soft clean microfibre


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Best speak to Judy at LTT solutions (under the Manufacturers and Private Labels Brands Section)for expert advice


----------



## AlbaLife (May 3, 2015)

I'm no expert but reading here conditioner for modern leather is not needed. Something like Dr Leather, not a favorite of mine but I have not used many.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

This isnt exactly "modern" leather


----------



## Andy G (Feb 2, 2006)

Give LTT a call and they will be able to advise you on the correct products


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Best one Ive come across is Dodo Juice Supernatural leather cleaner when looking at a value for money perspective

It cleans as well as Dr leather but its cheaper so why not?


----------



## Patch234 (Feb 10, 2015)

I just used Chemical Guys Leather Cleaner. The leather looked relatively clean, until I was rinsing out the microfibre I used after wiping down each seat. This held lots of unseen dirt, the water was literally brown that was rinsing out. Recommended by me anyway


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

For me it's Dr Leather and Zanio Z10


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

Z9 and z10 for now...I've Britemax to try and heard it's a cracker


----------



## wilbz11 (Jun 23, 2006)

Dr leather cleaner smells fantastic and deep cleans leaving a matte factory finish, top with dr leather dye block and job done.


----------



## br3n (Jul 16, 2007)

I use Gyeon Leathercoat and it does what it says it will, no complaints from me - but the only other leather products I've used are Autoglym leather clean & leather care.


----------



## azmontana (Jun 11, 2015)

Isn't the dr leather stuff for modern leather? I'm looking for products which will work best for older leather.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Natural soaps mate. Nice and gentle but excellent cleaning power on the older stuff. Plus it won't try it all out


----------



## pawlik (May 16, 2011)

My vote for Gliptone products.


----------



## dj.freddo01 (Jul 29, 2015)

Another vote for Darryls - Dr Leather

See link http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=5053198#post5053198 < For before and afters


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

The good Doctor for me. I'm sure you could pm him for more specific advice:thumb:


----------



## Dr Leather (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi guys

If it is indeed older leather, then I do suggest a cleaner and conditioner. The best one was the Connolly stuff from years ago. We still have the formulation for that, and have considered making a small batch of it for older leathers.

Thanks,

Dr Leather


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

Dr Leather liquid cleaner for me, have tried a few different products over the years but tried this the first time today and worked really really well, a before and after:

https://www.flickr.com/gp/manual-perspective/0tL92P

Then protected with GTechniq Leather Guard


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Used Dr Leather wipes for the first time today. I doubt the seats have ever been cleaned, they came up a treat.


----------

